# is a 12 foot surf rod ok to fish with on a pier and bridges?



## lunchbox (Apr 1, 2009)

would people look at me like im a dumba$$


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

If your talking about using it on a boat, I'm assuming cause your topic got cut off or sumthing, then I would say... it really don't matter what the heck other people think or laught at. THE important issue here is if you can catch fish with this really really long rod where ever it is you are fishing, and can you do it safely. SAFELY, maybe that's the important issue, I guess if you're out fishing by yourself more than 20' away from others then go for it. However, if on a boat, a "longrod" with a boat load of "guys" could be a dangerous situation where "someone" could possibly end up in the water. Also, assuming your alone on a boat far away from others, it may be hard to actually get the fish into the boat, I recommend getting you one them really really really long gaff to assist. Hope this helped...

TPWUI


----------



## lunchbox (Apr 1, 2009)

I meant if I wasstanding onBob Sykes bridge.Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

if someone has a problem with it tell them to buy you a new rod screw them fish on!:usaflag


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *lunchbox (4/9/2009)*I meant if I wasstanding onBob Sykes bridge.Thanks for the reply.




Hell no, have at it!..I wish my surf rod was that big:banghead..Id be cautious if I was going to bring it on the pier though..Unless using it for pomps as set rod..


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

i used to see a guy using a big surf rod to cast the anchor for his trolley rigs on the pensacola bay fishing bridge. what you planning on using it for?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I say you should use it... I never care what people think about my tackle considering I use a tennis ball with a steel leader glued to it for a cobia rig


----------



## lunchbox (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to be able to cast very far.Ive never had one over 7ft.Ill be fishing for whatever bites.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>i used to see a guy using a big surf rod to cast the anchor for his trolley rigs on the pensacola bay fishing bridge.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I was gonna say thats the only reason I've brought rods that big was if to trolley rig a bait, but if thats all you got and it aint crowded and your safe with it why the hell not.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Man i saw several people on bobsikes today with surf rods but thats not what makes you look dumb its when people hold the spinning reel upside down and have to reel backwards :looser but hey have at using the rod just use it correctly lol


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I actually had surf rods when started fishing here... Thought it would be economical to use surf rods so i could use them in more than one place instead of having to by special setups just to go pier or w-e. I remember having the surf rod (think it was a 10' shakespeare) and rolled up right in between all the pier 'guys' down on the very end of the pier that were searching the water as it was peak King season, on a weekend day to top it off lmao.. So I cast out with a bottom bait. I know theres not supposed to be any unmanned rods but I stepped off the rail a few feet to take a call, and when I went back to stand by my rod this guy was like "whose FUCKING telephone pole"... I think he was one of the older 'leaders' down there and was Trying to be Jim Carey or something. I got right by his ear and said only so he could hear, ''its' mine, you got a problem with that?" He said "oooooh noooo nooo noo no. I was just checking". Really pissed me off for about half a second till i realized A) he was a coward and B) why in the hell would I ever wonder what this guy thought about me. Interim till now i did realize that cheap+fishing to not go together so I did buy target specific gear.... And I do think it'll happen so much at bob sykes but to answer your question, YES you will def have people make fun of you- making jokes, talking under their breath and or just being freakin rude if you take your surf poles to the pier and fish anywhere remotely near the pier "guys". The good part is that they wont really make fun of you to your face. So their joke is actually your joke. Dont get me wrong there are some very nice, friendly, knowledgeable men down there. One guy even gave me a whole quart bag of live sandfleas to fish with for free. But venture towards the end of the pier with caution, cuz its mostly deuche bags. Actually I think 25% of them need their ass kicked, 25% of them just need sum "trim", 25% of them are helpless, and the other 25% are decent guys. I say screw em, take your surf pole bro! go near the end and bottom fish with it too! You paid to fish there


----------



## MACKdaddy (Jun 21, 2008)

> *ShaneLane (4/10/2009)*Man i saw several people on bobsikes today with surf rods but thats not what makes you look dumb its when people hold the spinning reel upside down and have to reel backwards :looser but hey have at using the rod just use it correctly lol


thats what they call a reach around johnson lol


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

> *OMEGA (4/24/2009)*I actually had surf rods when started fishing here... Thought it would be economical to use surf rods so i could use them in more than one place instead of having to by special setups just to go pier or w-e. I remember having the surf rod (think it was a 10' shakespeare) and rolled up right in between all the pier 'guys' down on the very end of the pier that were searching the water as it was peak King season, on a weekend day to top it off lmao.. So I cast out with a bottom bait. I know theres not supposed to be any unmanned rods but I stepped off the rail a few feet to take a call, and when I went back to stand by my rod this guy was like "whose FUCKING telephone pole"... I think he was one of the older 'leaders' down there and was Trying to be Jim Carey or something. I got right by his ear and said only so he could hear, ''its' mine, you got a problem with that?" He said "oooooh noooo nooo noo no. I was just checking". Really pissed me off for about half a second till i realized A) he was a coward and B) why in the hell would I ever wonder what this guy thought about me. Interim till now i did realize that cheap+fishing to not go together so I did buy target specific gear.... And I do think it'll happen so much at bob sykes but to answer your question, YES you will def have people make fun of you- making jokes, talking under their breath and or just being freakin rude if you take your surf poles to the pier and fish anywhere remotely near the pier "guys". The good part is that they wont really make fun of you to your face. So their joke is actually your joke. Dont get me wrong there are some very nice, friendly, knowledgeable men down there. One guy even gave me a whole quart bag of live sandfleas to fish with for free. But venture towards the end of the pier with caution, cuz its mostly deuche bags. Actually I think 25% of them need their ass kicked, 25% of them just need sum "trim", 25% of them are helpless, and the other 25% are decent guys. I say screw em, take your surf pole bro! go near the end and bottom fish with it too! You paid to fish there


lol


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Its kind of goofy, but I dont care. As long as you watch how you cast and think about how long it is when someone trys to walk a fish past you and your rod its all good. Every time I tell someone what wont catch fish I wind up eating my words! fishing karma.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

> *ShaneLane (4/10/2009)*Man i saw several people on bobsikes today with surf rods but thats not what makes you look dumb its when people hold the spinning reel upside down and have to reel backwards :looser but hey have at using the rod just use it correctly lol




Reminds me of the time saw some people canoeing with the stern first, had his feet crammed into the tiny space behind the seat. LMAO


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

> *ShaneLane (4/10/2009)*Man i saw several people on bobsikes today with surf rods but thats not what makes you look dumb its when people hold the spinning reel upside down and have to reel backwards :looser but hey have at using the rod just use it correctly lol


Thats funny but true for us left handers having to use someone else's gear at last minute notice. "you dont need to bring anything". you get to the boat and no bait casters only spinning rods that are not reversible. I had to do it in Jacksonville fishing for reds, trout and flounder. I took some laughing at all day untill I ended up catching more fish than my buddy.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i mean this guy does it


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

If that is all I had I'd take it to B.S. and use it and you will bother no one. I personally wouldn't use it on the pier, but I've seen it done. That is a big stick.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

It should be ok. Just don't hook anyone on the other side.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

> *ShaneLane (4/10/2009)*Man i saw several people on bobsikes today with surf rods but thats not what makes you look dumb its when people hold the spinning reel upside down and have to reel backwards :looser but hey have at using the rod just use it correctly lol


I have seen that too. Weird. You'd think that's common sense. At least, they could observe and learn......


----------

